# Meowing loud, very LOUD



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Long time no talk guys... wish I was coming on here to tell a cute little story about Andie. But lately... she's been doingodd things and I am worried. I just left a message for her vet, and he will hopefully call me tomorrow. In November, Andie went for her yearly checkup and I had mentioned to the vet that she has been regurgitating her food lately. Not all the time but at least once a week and I was worried. Well, he gave me some Feline i/d by Science Diet (canned) and said I could replace her old kind with that (she eats mostly dry with a teaspoon of canned on top for dinner). Well, she wouldnt touch it. I tried and tried... no luck. I put her back on her regular food but kept it down to just one flavor of the canned and I w armed it up before I fed it to her. The vomiting lessened.... so I felt better.
Now, tonight she freaked me out. A few months ago she had done this also. She will be out in the living room alone and then suddenly MEOW and YOWL really loud... as if she was in pain. I came running out and saw that she was getting ready to vomit. She yacked up food in whole form in addition to what looked like a hairball (b/c it looked like a "turd" for lack of better words). I am sure she was just crying wanting it to come up but stiill... that yowling is scary. And she'll do it like once a day now.. for the past few weeks. She will just be out in the living room while I am in my room and I hear a loud long yowl... :-( It worries me. The vet gave her blood tests to test for a thyroid problem and diabetes back in November but it came back negative. Thank goodness.
I am watitng for him to call me back but can anyone give me thoughts on why she might be doing this?? She is 7 yrs old (just turned it last week). She is not acting any different except for this loud meowing at times and the occasional yacking up her dinner in whole form. She plays and looks out the window... and sleeps fine. Eats fine, drinks her water.... but I just get scared that there is something that is hurting her that I cant find... could the meowing just be lonliness?? B/c when I go to her and lay down on the floor next to her she purrs and stops and goes to sleep. 
Please respond ASAP.... I will be checking frequently tonight... kinda worried about her :-(


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

I forgot to mention that after she meows and yowls or gets sick, she acts totally normally and will often go back to eat MORE food.... I dont get it!!!! HELP!!! I cant seem to wait til the vet calls me back :-(


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I think you may want to get input from another Vet, she sounds very sick to me. My cat does the yowl thing before she pukes too, though she doesn't puke alot. Actually I've heard it is very hard for a cat to puke and the frequency of yours seems troubling, I hope you can get help for her. It's also not good to mix wet and dry food for some reason I can't remember, wish I could help more.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, you know your cat better than anyone, and if you're worried because her behavior changed, and it's odd behavior, then I think your concern is justified. There are so many things that can make a cat vomit. And since the prescription food didn't help, I think your vet appointment is justified, too. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, I think another trip to the vet is a good idea. A lot can change in 6 months so I would run all the tests again. It's actually really good you ran them in Nov. so now there is something to compare the new tests to. As CatDaddy said, some cats are very noisy when they vomit so that's not as worrisom as the frequeny.
What are you feeding now? You may consider switching to wet food if she's throwing up undigested dry. Sometimes it's because they eat too fast but, often, as they get older, dry is harder for hem to digest. I don't blame her for not eating the S.D, smart kitty  , but there are other alternatives for a more sensitive tummy out there if that's what she ends up needing.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

thanks for the responses. I am at work now, I am a teacher, luckily I have Internet in my classroom and my students do not arrive for another 15 mins. I just cant stop thnking about Andie... I wish I did not have to come to work today, my mind is not here. Like I said, her behavior is otherwise normal.... we played with her Rainbow Cat Dancer toy for a long time last night, I brushed her.... she was her normal self. I dont get it..

I feed her Purina One Healthy Weight Formula b/c she had gotten a little chunky (13 lbs). When I switched her to Purina One she did lose 2 lbs... I heard Purina One is good b/c of the real turkey and rice and all that. Maybe she needs the Purina One Sensitive Systems Formula. I know there are all these other fancy foods out there, but I def want something I can find, not something that needs to be ordered in bulk online or something. When I tried switching her off canned food altogether, she wouldnt eat. I dont want to give her all canned b/c she's been eating dry forever and I dont want her teeth to get bad as I hear an all canned diet can do. 

When I mentioned in my first post that she does this every night I didnt mean she vomits and cries every night. I mean she will just sit in the living room and whine and cry til I come out of my room and then she's fine. 

I have my cell in my pocket so I can get the call from her vet.... I am hoping he calls me back, if not, I will just try to get an appt. to bring her in tonight.... 

You guys worried me even more. One poster said "Your cat sounds very sick..." OH MY GOD. I nearly cried when I read that. If anything ever happened to her.... I dont know. How can she be so sick and then act totally normal 97% of the day?? is that possible??? :-( my poor Andie


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, people express themselves in different ways, and without the "body language" it's easy for the wrong message to come across. I doubt that poster really intended to have that effect on you.

You sound like a caring, conscientious cat caretaker. I'm sure your cat is in good hands.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, I did think you ment she was puking everyday, so that's why I thought she must of been very sick, my cat had been doing that and the Vet thought it was due to the gigivitis from her gums spreading down her throat and making it sore, they gave her antibiotics and she had her teeth cleaned, no problems since then. Well I hope she is alright and you get through your day of work, I think we all know how you feel having a cat with troubles can be very preoccupying.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Catdaddy... I didnt mean to sound like your response made me angry... I just meant it scared me to think someone else thought there was something wrong with my girl. That's all. I really appreciate your input... all of you. This board is the best, I need to start posting again more often. 

I am glad that I could clarify Andie's behavior a bit more. I'd say she was vomiting whole food about once a week or more back in November... then after I made a change with her food she stopped. And then since Saturday she has gotten sick two times.... last night being the time she cried loud before she did it. Also last night, before she vomited, she went to the bathroom in her box and I guess she couldnt finish and she did that scooting thing on the rug... I helped her out.... cleaned her bottom with a paper towel and she was fine.... then she did the puking thing. She has only done that scooting thing like 3 times in her life that I have seen. 

So it's mainly the standing out in the living room and doing the "MEOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW" and yowling sound. Once a night or so if I am in the other room... i come out, she meows at me, looks happy to see me and stops. I dont get it. It's a change in her behavior though.... I am still waiting on the call from the vet....


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Just an update... the vet called me back today... he said the loud meowing sounds like it is behavioral, but he wants to run some blood tests again since she has been getting sick a few times.... He is going to do the test for a Thyroid problem again even though it was done in October. 

Andie is going to be so upset. last time they did the blood test they had to shave her leg b/c they couldnt find her vein... she was traumatized from that for a while. When I went to put her in the car to bring her to my parents house in NJ a few weeks later for Thanksgiving, she peed on me b/c I think she was so upset about the last trip to the vet she thought she was going back. 

My appt is at 6:30. I will let u know how it goes... i hope to God it is just behavioral... and maybe she just needs to be on a senstive stomach diet


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi AndieCat,
I thought she was throwing up every day as well. 8O Glad to hear that's not the case. I would definitely consider switching her to a little better quality wet food. as I said, sometimes dry is harder for older cats to digest. My friends cat just went through something similar and the change to wet stopped the vomiting.
Good luck at the vets!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When you're in your room and she's yowling....is the door closed? If she can't get to you she probably misses you....

And I also have a cat with IBD who was vomiting regularly (3-4 times a week)...took her off dry food and swicthed her to Wellness wet and she's doing great.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Satan does that when he doesn't feel good. I notice if he eats his food really fast and doesn't chew it he throws up. You'll hear a really loud meow then the sound of his stomach preparing to puke ...it's weird and then he pukes. After he goes back to eat. I'm guessing because he's just puked up all the food he ate earlier and is now hungry. 

When you switched her food over how did you do it? Did you just one day switch it out with no warning to her? Cats are creatures of habit and they get used to their world the away it is and if anything is changed they disagree with it lol even to the point of not eating. When you change their food you're meant to mix a little of the new food in with the old food and then taper the old food off so that eventually you'll have all the new food.

Also, it could be the food making her sick. If corn or by-products are in the ingrediants listings that's not good. Corn gives cats very bad stomachs...you might want to look into that. I feed my cat Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken. It's an all natural type food...their poop stinks worst than you could possibly imagine but it's really good for them. As a special treat every now and again he gets a Solid Gold Blended Tuna Gourmet Canned Food and it has actual chunk Tuna in it and he goes bonkers for it!

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product ... 15040.aspx


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Any news?


----------

